# 1908 Aerocycloid



## littleowl (Jul 26, 2016)

No idea if it flew or not.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 26, 2016)

littleowl said:


> No idea if it flew or not.
> 
> Your post prompted me to research this. This is in the Hiller Aviation Museum. I never heard of it but its quite a place. I looked at a ton of photos of their exhibits. Your picture is actually of the 1911 Evergreen glider. It flew, but briefly, killing the inventor a Mr Montgomery on its test flight. The exhibit sits right alongside of the one for the 1908 Aerocycloid, A real contraption attempting vertical flight. I'm sure that didn't fly. Thanks for an interesting morning, Littleowl. I had fun trying to track this down. Not picking at your post. You just picked up the sign from the adjacent exhibit.


----------



## littleowl (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for pointing my mistake out. 
Yes it is a small museum, But packed with historical planes,


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 28, 2016)

What a contraption that Aerocycloid is. You just _know _by looking at it that that thing is never going to fly. :laugh:


----------

